

Mashable: Norwegian pants are news.  - rogermugs
http://mashable.com/2010/02/25/the-norwegian-olympic-curling-teams-pants-fan-page-randomly-viral/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Can anyone suggest how this item might, in the words of the guidelines
concerning what is regarded as on-topic, be something that "... gratifies
one's intellectual curiosity." ??

------
rogermugs
Whats next - North Korean socks?

